# Help me with my tax question please!



## adam_sweden (Mar 10, 2017)

This question may have been asked before but I cant find something.

Just started as a Uber eats bike delivery in Gold Coast, Im here on a Working Holiday Visa and wonder if someone could please explain to me how I should do with tax.

I dont know much about this, is there anyone in the same situation as me that can explain?

Thanks!


----------



## adam_sweden (Mar 10, 2017)

Okey thanks ! Do you know anywhere I can read about those rules?


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

adam_sweden said:


> This question may have been asked before but I cant find something.
> 
> Just started as a Uber eats bike delivery in Gold Coast, Im here on a Working Holiday Visa and wonder if someone could please explain to me how I should do with tax.
> 
> ...


Because you are on a working holidays visa there are no tax free threshold for you 
https://www.ato.gov.au/Individuals/...s/Coming-to-Australia/Working-holiday-makers/


----------



## adam_sweden (Mar 10, 2017)

Sorry if I´m slow, but that means that I have to pay tax from the first dollar I earn?


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

adam_sweden said:


> Sorry if I´m slow, but that means that I have to pay tax from the first dollar I earn?


Yes at 17%


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Icecool said:


> Yes at 17%


No, Uber isn't his employer, and isn't registered in the "working holiday maker" scheme. He'll need to pay 32.5% income tax from the first dollar if he's a foreign tax resident.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

You should contact the Australian Taxation Office or a registered tax agent with expertise in preparing the tax returns of Uber drivers and cyclists (including drivers and cyclists for UberEATS).


----------

